# Fucking lost one



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man it's been a longass time since I've lost any fish, not since I got out of fish keeping like 5 years ago and then tonight. Lost my f*cking pleco I think, just a common pleco but he had a ton of personality, one of the more personable fish in my tanks. Originally I got him to clean up my piranha tank but decided to double check on him before going to bed and saw the piranhas trying to murder him. I took him out and he's been called "lucky" ever since. Tonight I saw something moving under the sheets of my bed and thought maybe it was a mouse or something, when I checked again it was my poor pleco twitching his tail









Put him in a bucket of water and he twitched a little bit and then went still, I'll double check on him in a little while but it doesn't look good. f*cking sucks man, it's not the loss of the fish that bugs me it's seeing the poor guy all fucked up and dried out like that


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep he's dead. That sucks, what a shitty way for him to go


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry for the loss







, but how did the pleco get in your bed?!?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What I do with my fish is my business and my business alone...

Uh no I gues I didn't explain tha well. The tank is right at the base of my bed, can't understand why he'd jump either the water conditions in that tank are mint


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

How big was he?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bought 4 and a half inches.

Dunno, finding dead fish is one thing, finding one of your favorite fishes twitching and dried out is another. Poor dude, he used to do the coolest things too. He couldn't quite pick an algae wafer up in his mouth and because it was porous he could sort of suck on it for a minute before dropping it, so he'd flip upside down and carry the wafer in his mouth to wherever he wanted to eat it. Really active too


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Twitch...I came home last weekend to see only 5 p's swimming in my tank and then to locate the 6th one at the back of the tank on the floor all dried out


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

what a sad way too end.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry to hear that









i lost my fav. fish a couple months ago, a red blue paradise fish, eventhough its just a little crappy tropical fish, it was an awesome fish, tons of personality he jumped out of the tank a couple times also, but i was there to save him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that

pretty funny story though


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that!
I know how you feel, just lost my 10 incher last week.
Had him since 1996 when he was Puuuuuuny!
first fish ever!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. It always sucks when they jump out.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

pour out a 40 in his honor.

(not in the tank though)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah his job in the tank has been taken over by two rubber plecos. It seemed in bad taste to get another common pleco and just basically replace him. Thanks guys, it's a bitch that he's gone but oh well


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that sucks dude


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I loved the guy ever since he ate one of my girlfriend's guppies. She was so horrified lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

so to hear the crappy news.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ur pleco ate a guppy!!... thats awesome. sad to hear he is gone but this is a perfect example why we make teddy bears and not bring our fish to bed with us.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I remember, when Iwas little, I had two red tailed sharks..Probally the deepest colors ever. Such a sharp black and red...
Clean the tanks, dind't even notice. Was counting my fish and I was like "Where is taht other guy". The one shark must have chased the other, and he died....

I was sad. I was really really sad...
Also, I had a betta since I could remember, since I was a baby. He was OLD!!!! I remember when he died. That was horrible for me to cope with. He had been through soo much..

It happens though man. I mean....fish are fish. I guess that is the only way to look at it.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

damn chap sorry to hear it my plec is realy active so hes in my most secure tank my g/f called him peter what a name.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have a pleco that jumped out of the tank once man , someone on here told me that plecos

go up to the surface to get air some times and every now and then they just jump out of the tank.

i found mine in time to save his dumb ass, i dont know how he made it to the shelf that he did

and didnt even leave a trail in the dust


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, I also worry about that fatal jump to because my 55 isnt hooded


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I love watching my plecos go to the surface for air. Years ago I had one about 11" long. He was the coolest fish I have ever had. Would swim upside down and eat the other fish's food right off the surface. One night he did the crazy surface trick and got his mouth stuck out of the water. Just his mouth. Caught it on the edge of the heater/light mount/glass flip-up top. Just sucked air all night and suffocated. Was really sad to see as a kid. The big black alien fish that was huge and my friend. Looking back it was pretty sad. :-(


----------



## mung (Nov 18, 2004)

This guy I know said he was cleaning his tank and crushed one of his rbp with a big rock he has in his tank.
What a bozo.









Brillian eh!?


----------



## pirahnajones (Dec 5, 2004)

sorry to hear that, i didnt even know they could jump!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

whether you like plecos or not, you gotta agree that they SUCK rofl


----------



## tanz11 (Mar 4, 2005)

I had a TSN that jumped out of it's 8 foot tank, found it dry and dead on the floor 5 meters away from the tank.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

maybe he wanted to jump back into the piranha tank to get some revenge... just kidding man.... sorry for the loss....


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

My 2" rbp jumped outta his tank well going after a feeder, luckly I saved his dumb ass... Sorry for the loss though


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

that sucks bro







peacemaker jumped out of my tank once, lucky i always check on them, i thought he was dead went to pick him up and he moved, so i threw him back in...it must have been a while too because he was dry not a spec of water on him.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i wonder what makes fish jump out of water. IM kinda leary now because i have a really active pleco with brilliant color and is at the surface quit a bit upside down eating the piranha food. im actually surprised he didn't get eaten (my other piranha did) but if you put your finger on the water he will come up and suck on it. not sure if that is healthy for it but its pretty cool feeling.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dumb question...but dont u ahve a lid


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

C.D. said:


> i wonder what makes fish jump out of water. IM kinda leary now because i have a really active pleco with brilliant color and is at the surface quit a bit upside down eating the piranha food. im actually surprised he didn't get eaten (my other piranha did) but if you put your finger on the water he will come up and suck on it. not sure if that is healthy for it but its pretty cool feeling.
> [snapback]920007[/snapback]​


I think the green terror probably startled him or darted at him. He does that to most of the fish and he probably scared the pleco right out of the water


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

that's a tragedy. R.I.P. to your poor pleco.


----------



## electricGuy (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I've lost a couple due to jumping. My Oscars, when babies, seem to like to jump for some reason. Found them dried and dead a few times, I did. But especially, I have lost some African Clawed Frogs due to this sh*t. Those little bastards will get out of almost any tank if they can. And Die.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss elT. I was actually gonna comment on the profanity and then i saw it was from you and said to myself, let him off easy this time :rasp: then i was gonna ask why are you sleeping with your fish and Lyle beat me to it :laugh: Hey Rich its like with us humans. family members die, we mourn, life goes on...this kind of stuff unfortunately happens. I felt the same way when my 4" Sanchezi drilled a hole through my 7" blue eyed pleco.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> life goes on...this kind of stuff unfortunately happens. I felt the same way when my 4" Sanchezi drilled a hole through my 7" blue eyed pleco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it does, life has gone on in the four months since I posted this, this thread keeps coming back though


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > life goes on...this kind of stuff unfortunately happens. I felt the same way when my 4" Sanchezi drilled a hole through my 7" blue eyed pleco.
> ...


well let's end your misery


----------

